# The passing of a friend...



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I was notified today by Nick/swampman's ex wife that he has passed away. I don't have any further details but will update when I do. He was a good one and is definitely gone too soon. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Swampman was a funny, witty man. I wish peace for those that loved him.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

His poor daughter. Very sad.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, sad news. I've missed his posts and wondered what ever happen to him. Last I remember he moved to somewhere around my neck of the woods but that was several years ago.
Any idea how he passed?


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I hate to hear that rkintn. Prayers and well wishes go out for everyone effected.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

He seemed much to young for passing. 
Has anyone notified red earth ?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I tagged Jessica in a post on Facebook.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear this


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Nick lived too hard. No mam can do as he did and expect a long, uncomplicated life. I would have wished better for him but he chose his path. He had talent, wit, intelligence and a tortured existence. RIP


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I never got to meet Nick in person, but he was one of my favorite people to talk to. Smart as a whip, funny as hell, with a gift for writing and a truly kind heart. I had lost touch with him this past year, and didn't realize what he was going through. I'm so sad. The world was a better place with him in it.  RIP.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

He passed in his sleep. His heart gave out. Not that it isn't still a sad loss.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Sad to hear of his passing. He followed a rough path with many demons he fought along the way. at least he is free of those demons that tormented him.

Nick,
Rest in Peace. Pan has been waiting to follow at your heel , lay beside you and chase that ball you always tossed for him as the two of you reunite on the next level


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

rkintn said:


> He passed in his sleep. His heart gave out. Not that it isn't still a sad loss.


Just drifting off and not waking up is one of the best ways to die. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Nick had quite a few interesting stories, some I could relate to long ago.
We had a buddy that passed a few years ago, he always had a Budweiser in his hand, he was found in a lawn chair dead with a Budweiser in his hand.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear this. I've missed him and just thought about him recently.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I wondered how he died; I'm sorry to hear he's gone---such a waste. I think of Nick every time I climb on my mower; he was high on Scaggs and I bought one because of that.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Does anyone know how to contact.bostonlesley?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

rkintn said:


> Does anyone know how to contact.bostonlesley?


I’d send her a message here...seems like she is checking in from time to time and it should go to her email.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can only hope he passed as most of us guys hope to, and that could explain passing in his sleep. I kinda envied him. I approached his lifestyle when young, but had the good sense not to push it too far. Envy his end a whole lot more than the life he lived. RIP pard


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for letting me know...I loved that kid...He and I were truly good friends for years and then he drifted away...He was given a wonderful mind, a talent for making folks laugh heartily, and a depth of empathy and compassion that not many people were allowed to see....he blessed my life and I would like to think that I blessed his in some fashion. May he rest now in God's arms ..safe...secure.. loved eternally, and remembered here for his best days.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What sad, sad news! So sorry to hear of this.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Omgoodness!!! I was so sad to hear this!!! Nick’s funny posts got me thru the evenings when I was going thru my divorce. He was a wealth of gardening information and had such a kind helpful spirit. Always reminded me of my middle brother - problems and all!!! I will always remember him fondly. ❤❤❤ RIP Swampman!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

https://www.cranstonfamilyfuneralhome.com/obituaries/Nicholas-Brown-Dudenbostel?obId=10564862

There isn't much of an obit there. I think it would be nice for his daughter if folks took a minute to leave a note on the funeral virtual guestbook, if they were so inclined.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang, he only got 44 years?
But then again it's quality not quantity. 
He lived rough but God rest his soul.
I really liked his posts. 
I'm meeting with 3 buddies tomorrow that we have known each other since kindergarten 
Our four lives added up there is no way we would have made it.
Enjoy today.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

elevenpoint said:


> Dang, he only got 44 years?
> But then again it's quality not quantity.
> He lived rough but God rest his soul.
> I really liked his posts.
> ...


He would have been 45 ..his BD was the 15th....


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I visited the funeral home site and left a message for his daughter's sake so she can hear what I and others felt about her father....and when I checked late last night to see if anyone else from here had done the same, I saw that my post had been removed....It was an edited version of what I had posted here...has anyone else had the same problem? I emailed the funeral home and asked why that happened....waiting to hear back.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I left a note as well but I had to sign in with my name and email address to see the tribute page. It said just a minute ago that there were pending messages. I hope it gets approved!


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I had to sign in also....haven't heard back as yet as to how their process works....glad that there are "pending" messages


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I was looking at his old posts on Facebook today. He was like a philosopher/comedian. Wickedly funny in that good ole boy manner but with a keen intelligence underneath.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> I was looking at his old posts on Facebook today. He was like a philosopher/comedian. Wickedly funny in that good ole boy manner but with a keen intelligence underneath.


Did you read the one about preparing firewood for the Winnebego crowd? John and I laughed out loud over that...I wonder if I could copy that and post it here?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

BostonLesley said:


> Did you read the one about preparing firewood for the Winnebego crowd? John and I laughed out loud over that...I wonder if I could copy that and post it here?


I didn’t! I hope you do.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's the memorial service


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is a post by Nick...IMHO, it is one of his very best...edited to remove words not acceptable here..I replaced them with euphemisms.. Kano was his dog...

"It's not as often as it once was that Kano can come to work with me, but today was just right for it. We enjoy each other's company, he patrols for squirrels and other threats to security, and he gets to appreciate what the old man goes through to make sure he gets his steak for supper every night. It's days like this one that I nearly forget that I'm getting paid.
I've used chainsaws for logging operations, maintaining tree farms, acts of vengeance, utility clearance, hurricane cleanup, etc, but this is a New one....cutting, splitting, and bundling cute packages for the Winnebago folk to buy at the campground. This crap has to be seasoned and split perfectly to the point that even a moron can start a fire and make s'mores, and that's what we do....make it so insanely flammable that your dad won't suffer failure in firemaking and do that weird thing where he compensates for his own lack of masculinity by making you try out for the football team when any fool can see that you're best off sticking with your clarinet. I know, it's "bullfeathers".
.....but there's a surprise in every bundle; one log, a beauty to the untrained eye, and handsomely split, but so hopelessly green, and so ultra fire-retardant that even if it were marinated in kerosene and Abrahamed with a flame-thrower, it shant so much as smolder. Tee hee. This is the log that will make your dad get that "look", the one of anger mixed with utter confusion, like the time he caught you in front of the computer "watching" some granny porn. It'll be fabulous, it will make going on vacation with your parents worth it, and it's our gift to YOU, little buddy.
Some years ago, I put my mind towards some changes, and failed repeatedly. Eight months ago, I put my soul into that same effort, and days like today, days that I am genuinely grateful for keep piling up."


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I do remember that one now. I also love the STD/motel 6 one. So wickedly funny, I about busted a gut laughing at that one.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, so sad, what a smart guy, I related a lot to him as did many even if they may not like it, he put it out there. He reminded me a lot of my father, who also died the 13th of jan, he also put himself out there unashamed of nothing. And why should anyone be, its just life and some are more brave than others to travel into dark corners so others don't have to. I have lived nicks life, wasn't fun but it started that way, then became a nightmare. I don't know why I feel so sad , never met the man , yet, who here who was around in swampman times can say they didn't know him. Swampman was huckleberry finn, maybe mark twain himself. Thanks for posting on this , it would have been a shame to "just turn away"....jim

In Breughel's Icarus, for instance: how everything turns away
Quite leisurely from the disaster; the ploughman may
Have heard the splash, the forsaken cry,
But for him it was not an important failure; the sun shone
As it had to on the white legs disappearing into the green
Water, and the expensive delicate ship that must have seen
Something amazing, a boy falling out of the sky,
Had somewhere to get to and sailed calmly on.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Cyber hugs for you on the loss of your father...(XXXXXXXXXXXX)....and Nick would have been incredibly pleased to hear himself compared with Mark Twain in such a positive light.....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

BostonLesley said:


> Cyber hugs for you on the loss of your father...(XXXXXXXXXXXX)....and Nick would have been incredibly pleased to hear himself compared with Mark Twain in such a positive light.....


I’d posted a few of his comments on the Open Range Facebook page and someone else said he sounded like Mark Twain. He really did.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’d posted a few of his comments on the Open Range Facebook page and someone else said he sounded like Mark Twain. He really did.


Mark Twain LOVED sarcastic wit...


----------

